# argh. Apparently I can't get a 922 unless I buy one.



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Just got off a chat w/ dish and there is currently no "dish'n it up" promo available to me. I would have to purchase it for $649, or get a 211 for $149, or any other HD DVR for $449. I never got any real explanation, just that there were no current promotions according to her. I've been a customer for 11 years, have never dish'd it up before, however I was having financial difficulty last year and could not pay my bill for several months. I got everything re-activated a year ago though. I certainly don't want to pay $649 especially when its on sale at solidsignal for $499, but i figure I'll need a dish upgrade as well since all I have is dish 500 twin. I think I'll email ceo and see how that goes. [email protected] right?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is unfortunate... but it sounds like your experience with financial troubles are what is keeping Dish from offering you an upgrade. I think you have to be with them a while again with good payment history before they cancel out the bad history.


----------

